# Axle replacement: alignment needed?



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

I've gotta drop a drivers side axle and replace it. Will I need an alignment afterward? Also what's the best way, loosen the strut bolts or seperate the ball joint? By the way I've got stock suspension.


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

I prefer to split at the balljoints. I live in the northeast and If I have to remove the 2 strut bolts I'll be cutting them off  . As far as the alignment I don't know, I've replaced a bunch of them and never have gotten an alignment directly after a cv axle replacement. I'm curious to see what others opinions are...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i wouldn't think its neccesary. you haven't changed any lengths and you haven't changed anything on the vehicle. I did the swap to a manual transmission and got the alignment afterward and it was like less tha 1% difference in alignment on everything...


----------



## sercool (Feb 26, 2004)

From what I've gathered it only changes it slightly. I hear ya there jer28 about rusted on fasteners, here in the midwest they throw a lot of salt down. I think just seperating the ball joint is easier after trying both methods. Was forced to remove the strut bolts on the passenger side since the ball joint nut was rusted/welded on there. Had to then use a 22mm deep socket to get that thing loose. By the way, found out it's a M14 x 1.5 threaded nut that holds on the ball joint.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

the right side axle is preety easy. i had to replace the LCA as well, and we didnt encounter a need to do much with the strut. :dunno: we didnt touch it (as far as having to taKE IT OUT)





edit: sorry i just read....this was on a 91 GA16 4spd std


----------

